# Help Needed Baltimore County Maryland



## RGATES (Sep 7, 2005)

Subcontractors needed for Baltimore County areas. I have all commercial work, large sites and plenty of hours. There is no running around every 15 minutes to a new site. I have same day pay! 

Contact me @443-386-2619

Thanks
Ron


----------



## throughthestorm (Sep 27, 2006)

Might be interested, I have a 2002 350td, 9ft boss(with wings), and 8 foot spreader

Paul 443-807-0450


----------

